# Where do you keep your Medical tape??



## okeefe (Aug 13, 2011)

Where do you keep your medical tape on the job? I used to always keep it hanging on my scope but the roll of tape often falls off when i grab my scope quickly to take lung sounds. Just recently got a thing which attaches my tape roll to my scope and i must say....it's pretty darn cool! I got it at *LINKED REMOVED* and used the coupon code *CODE REMOVED* off. I think the code is still active so you can save yourself a few bucks!! I got the red one but all the colors look pretty nice. Anyone have a better place to keep your tape readily available?


----------



## Sasha (Aug 13, 2011)

In the truck.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Aug 13, 2011)

Jump bag. Trauma bag. Cabinet in the rig. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Aug 13, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Jump bag. Trauma bag. Cabinet in the rig.
> 
> 
> Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.



Exactly these same places and everywhere else you can put anything for my main job. For my second job it goes in one of my pockets.


----------



## ArcticKat (Aug 13, 2011)

okeefe said:


> Where do you keep your medical tape on the job? I used to always keep it hanging on my scope but the roll of tape often falls off when i grab my scope quickly to take lung sounds. Just recently got a thing which attaches my tape roll to my scope and i must say....it's pretty darn cool! I got it at --- and used the coupon code --- off. I think the code is still active so you can save yourself a few bucks!! I got the red one but all the colors look pretty nice. Anyone have a better place to keep your tape readily available?



Advertising?


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 13, 2011)

1) I went to the site, and looked at the product you are advertising for.  Quite honestly, it looks stupid

2) I typically keep a roll of 2 inch tape in my pocket.  

3) in the event that I do want to keep some tape on my scope (which has been known to happen), I just pull the bell off my scope, and slide the tape onto the neck of the scope, replacing the bell when I am finished.  much cheaper and easier than the product you are advertising for.


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 14, 2011)

Looped onto one of the shear securing straps on the pants.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 14, 2011)

What's the need in having tape on your person? We have a roll on the counter in the truck, a roll in the bag and extra in the cabinet. I don't get why people want it on their stethoscope or on a pocket. Then again I also like to travel light and hardly have anything in my pockets and only a phone on my belt. 


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## Sasha (Aug 14, 2011)

shfd739 said:


> What's the need in having tape on your person? We have a roll on the counter in the truck, a roll in the bag and extra in the cabinet. I don't get why people want it on their stethoscope or on a pocket. Then again I also like to travel light and hardly have anything in my pockets and only a phone on my belt.
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller



Looks cool.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 14, 2011)

ArcticKat said:


> Advertising?



Just a bit.  :wacko:

Site information is removed but the thread remains to allow discussion.


----------



## shfd739 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Looks cool.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



Not


---
- Sent from my electronic overbearing life controller


----------



## abckidsmom (Aug 14, 2011)

One thing that really has helped me lately is keeping a roll of transpore tape on the oxygen regulator on the bench side of the box.  We very rarely need that regulator, but I find myself reaching for that roll of tape all the time.

I don't keep tape on  my person.  We have 2 inch tape in the bag, in the c-collar bag, in the truck.  It's easy enough to find it when I need it.


----------



## Leafmealone (Aug 15, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> Looped onto one of the shear securing straps on the pants.



I do this, Makes it easier if you only have one free hand and need some tape, just pull the leading edge and it rotates along the loop, allowing you to basically use it as a scotch tape dispenser.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 15, 2011)

What's medical tape? :huh: 

I just keep it in the bag.  I considered putting it on my pants but that's probably never gonna happen.  Hell, I'm not even a huge fan of EMT pants so the less things in my pockets the better!


----------



## Medic8 (Oct 24, 2011)

I use a medical tape holder. Picked mine up on eBay for 1.99, but there's a lot of websites that have them. Just do a google search.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 24, 2011)

*I have this new product*

Whackertape Earrings.
Watch for it.

Seriously, stop hanging stuff on your person. Tape is for booboos and IV's and a few other things, anything you need to secure bleeding STAT will take a bandage.
Stick a couple battle dressings and a cravat in your pockets.


----------



## NSEMS (Oct 24, 2011)

To each their own but i would much rather carry the least amount I have to on my person.


----------



## clibb (Oct 25, 2011)

In the truck and in red bag. All I have on me is flashlight, trauma sheers, radio, ID tag, kevlar, and pens. Why would I need to carry tape around? That's like someone carrying flushes or 18/20 gages around


----------



## Lozenger19 (Oct 25, 2011)

I keep a role of transpore tape attached to the belt loops on my trousers using a carribeana  from climbing 

Sorry for the bad spelling (i'm dyslexic)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frdude1000 (Oct 25, 2011)

It depends on what kind of EMS I am doing.  

For standby EMS events outdoors with the potential for injuries, I will keep the tape clipped onto my EMT pants or occasionally like the nurses do on their scope.  

For ambulance EMS, I usually do not carry tape on me.  But we have it in all of our bags, in the cabinets, and on both oxygen regulators on both sides inside the unit.


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 25, 2011)

At the BLS IFT job I use the big roll of duct tape as a cupholder.

Doing Stand by I keep a small roll of athletic tape on one of the shear loops on my pants. I use it quite a bit there. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

